
Learn to Sell, Learn to Build–You’ll Be Unstoppable - dsr12
https://startupboy.com/2019/03/31/build-sell/
======
kheyanne
Engineering and marketing are the two most important aspects of a business.
They don't always see eye to eye but when they do, nothing will get in the way
indeed.

